# Dollar tree stones.......



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Can they be used as gravel in tanks? I'd of course make sure I used the smooth and kept out the sharp ones. 

If they can be used, is there something I should do to get them ready before I put them in the tank. 

Pics:


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Another:


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Sorry they're still in the bag. I've had them for awhile and thought if I can't use them I'd give them away to goodwill or something. 

Thanks

Last one.


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

I would think they would be fine. Just rinse them in super hot water and toss the sharp ones.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

They should be fine, as long as you soak them in hot water, like Anne713 said. c:


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've used stones from the Dollar tree, They are fine as long as you rinse them in super hot water. Like, I recommend boiling them. Some of the are coated in wax, I don't know if the wax can hurt them or not but better safe then sorry, And boiling them in water takes off the wax. Especially if you scrub them afterwards while they are still warm  Good luck!


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Boil for how long?


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

2 or Three Minutes. Then wait for them to cool off, And Scrub with a towel. You don't have to scrub each one by itself tho. I would say scrub a small handful


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I bought a bag of those at the dollar store, boiled them for 15 mins and noticed an oily film on the top of the water. Took each one and scrubbed them individually while hot (that was fun), then boiled them again. I boiled them 4 times in total for about 15 mins each time and the last time there seemed to be a very slight amount of oily film at the top but I wasn't sure if it was new or if I just didn't rinse the pot completely. I never got around testing the water to see if they changed the parameters because I gave up on them after that. I will also say that after all that boiling, they definitely lost a lot of their luster from when I originally bought them. Wound up buying some from Petsmart that didn't leave an oily film when I boiled them.

Edit: I did read on another forum that some individuals have been using them successfully in their tanks.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Actually, I really prefer the glass bead thingys. Because when I did wash them nothing really happened except that some dust came off. I think they are easier. I used big rocks from the dollar store, big black things I think they were river stones. So far I haven't had any problems with them. And I've had them in there for a while.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

I use them. My 5gal and 3 gal use these for gravel. I love them. Super pretty, big and natural looking. I rinsed in hot water very well and then put the in, they have been in the tanks for months and ive never had issues. The fish love them and the plants grow well.


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

I have them in all my tanks & they've worked out fine.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

ive heard of bettas fins getting stuck in the glass bead things (not the rocks you talking about, just someone suggested them) they either dround because they were stuck, gotten fin rot, or a badly damaged fin, just saying ive heard of that happening


----------



## FinalBlue (Oct 14, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> ive heard of bettas fins getting stuck in the glass bead things (not the rocks you talking about, just someone suggested them) they either dround because they were stuck, gotten fin rot, or a badly damaged fin, just saying ive heard of that happening


That's interesting you say that because my betta Puddle has fin rot but he had petsmart rocks and I threw those out after he got fin rot and got the glass marble stone things from Dollar tree and his fin rot went a away for a while but now it's back with a vengeance and I know I boiled those marble things each time I cleaned his tank since I didn't want another infection. Poor guy is now in a bare bottom tank because I suspected I wasn't able to get the glass things fully clean after the reinfection.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

fin rot is usualy caused by either dirty water,or a rip in the fin and you don't keep their water perfectly clean, just clean his tank every day, and a little AQ salt cant hurt, but its not necessary


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

you dont need to boil them i think i never do and thats all i use i use the rocks and glass beads just clean the with how water and rinse the off and you good!  hope this helped


----------



## FinalBlue (Oct 14, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> fin rot is usualy caused by either dirty water,or a rip in the fin and you don't keep their water perfectly clean, just clean his tank every day, and a little AQ salt cant hurt, but its not necessary


He's currently on tetracycline and daily water changes. The first time I went through it with him I used melafix and AQ salt. I'm not sure how he got it because he's always been in a filtered tank with weekly water change unless it looked or the water testing was funny. I also checked all his decorations but they didn't have anything to tear his fins.


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Well, I went for it. I boiled them for about 10 min. Scrubbed and dried each one off (yes, each individual one :shock: ) And then rinsed them in hot water again and put them in the tank. I also bought a new mug (only a buck so I figured it would work as his cave  ) I put the water in a waited for a while to see if the rocks would do anything. All seemed well, so I acclimated Riley back into the water. This was wednesday night. (it's a 3 gallon) Yesterday seemed ok. I checked this morning and there's a small oily like film on it, which could be from anything I guess, but I don't think I want to chance it. When I do his wc tonight, I will most likely be getting aquarium rock from petco for him. I love the look it has now, and would like to keep it the same though. 

Other experiences with the film?


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

This is the start of the look I want. I want to add another plant to give him more places to hide.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

My tanks get the oily film when their isn't enough water movement. I get it in my 3 gal because the filter is very small and doesn't move the surface much. It shouldn't hurt the fish and I don't think the rocks caused it.


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris (Nov 22, 2014)

I have used those same rocks in my tanks before and it turned out fine. I would suggest when changing the water, make sure you clean the under the rocks really well. Because not cleaning the debris under the rocks can cause fin rot. I myself stop using rock/gravel and went bare bottom.


----------



## lydianquinn (Sep 2, 2014)

I use those stones in my tank. I washed them in hot water before I put them in there, but they work fine and look great too.


----------

